# Tips & Tricks: Storage



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

what are your tips/solutions for: *tool and wood storage in the work shop*?

(also add links to helpful blogs etc that are related to the topic)


*Gateway to all Tips & Tricks Topics*


----------



## Hacksaw007 (Sep 1, 2009)

Debbie, did a project on a tool rack for a lathe, linked here: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/50256

$3 tool holder.

-Mike


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

put anything wherever i can find a place

then spend days looking for it
when i need it

something i hope to change this winter
clean and organize the shop and tools

i do have storage boxes and shelves for them
just need to spend the time for it


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

My scrap bin, made out of scraps.Dividers keep it from becoming a real mess. Everything is visible and accessible. Now that I get a good look at it, I should throw the whole mess out. But I won't.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

I have found the perfect place to store tape measures and pencils is on the floor. They always end up there anyway so, just drop them there when finished with them. That way you'll know just where to look for them


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

I have a large tool board with french cleats. It allows me to rearrange things on the fly.


----------



## DLCW (Feb 18, 2011)

Hardwood storage rack:










Plywood storage rack:










Tool storage is in large drawers that are full extension pull-out. Hand tools - chisels, planes, saws are stored in a roll-around tool cabinet that has been a work in progress for a few years:

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/46220

I also have large 4' wide by 8' tall cabinets I built for finishing supplies (not finish) and other stuff.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

I use em, I consume it, they both get stored away.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

If you are tight on space like me and have a mountain of scrap wood and a lot of it is in racks try standing some of it up in large buckets. 
You can move them around easily and one of the best aspects, you can see whats in them and access the wood without any hassles.


----------



## Roz (Jan 13, 2008)

I have two suggestions that I think you all will find very helpful. 
1. Have a look at what I am doing and….DONT DO THAT.
2. Have several duplicates of comon items like tape measures (I have 8), so when you don't remember where you last put it down there will always be another on somewhere close by.
Oh yeah, never, never, Never clean your shop.


----------



## doncutlip (Aug 30, 2008)

Cutoff bins of different sizes. 3/4 plywood and pocket hole screw joints


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

Here is a few. One for inside wood, one for outside wood, and one for little wood.

inside:










outside:



















little wood:


----------

